# Biblical matters according to Biglino



## Silveryou (Apr 12, 2021)

I think the work of this Italian researcher can be appreciated by many people here, so I will translate/copy the main points of his most interesting videos. Those who are interested can watch them with the subtitles, the author speaks a very good Italian and therefore the translation is very clean (or so it seems to me!).

THE BIBLE AND BLOOD TRANSFUSIONS

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOlf9OC2h6k&t=160s_​

There are thousands of people unable to give or receive blood because it is prohibited on a biblical basis. A distinction is made between animal blood and human blood.
For the former the fundamental law is “do not eat it either alone or mixed with meat”. The exegetes point out that “the ban on drinking blood never appears”. Animals must be slaughtered according to the procedure which causes all the blood to come out, so it cannot be cooked together with the meat. Fishes do not have necessarily undergo this procedure, so they can be eaten with their blood. The rabbis prohibit the consumption of fish blood if it has been collected (separating it from the meat) and is visible because it can be misunderstood with blood of another nature.
“Human blood is theoretically not prohibited provided it is not detached from the human's body for the same reasons of misunderstanding relating to fishes' consumption”. So, for example, you can suck the blood of a wound.
The experts say about animal blood that “only food consumption is forbidden but not use for other purposes or trade”.
“There are no Jewish objections to blood transfusion”.
So, according to French and German Talmudists, it is a rabbinic _indication _to not drink human blood, while it is _prohibited _by law to consume animal blood.


----------



## Silveryou (Apr 13, 2021)

REALLY... HOW MANY THINGS DID NOAH  KNOW? (PART 1)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9p1VsnDGwkg_​
In a literary piece in the Talmud it is told about the impossibility to recite the Shema Yisrael (most important Jewish prayer) before a naked man. They distinguish between a naked Jewish, towards whom it is forbidden without a doubt, and a naked idolater (not Jew), in which case must be teached to not do it, because the flesh of an idolater is like the flesh of a donkey (cit. Ezekiel). But rabbi Yehuda disagrees and says that the private parts of an idolater must be considered as nakedness too, like written in Genesis 9, 23 “and they saw not their father's nakedness”.

(Noah's Ark ran aground on the mountains of Urartu, not on Mount Ararat as commonly translated).

The Talmud says that Noach was not a Jew. Jews' history formally begins with Eber, a great-grandson of Noah's son Shem, being Shem Semitic. But there is an aspect about Noah's birth that suggests the possibility that he was not even human. In the Book of Enoch (considered true by Coptic Christians) from the apocrypha of the Old Testament, in the section called “Noahide Apocalypse”, it is told about Noah's birth: “And his body was white as snow and red as the blooming of a rose, and the hair of his head and his long locks were white as wool, and his eyes beautiful. And when he opened his eyes, he lighted up the whole house like the sun, and the whole house was very bright”. “And his father Lamech was afraid of him and fled, and came to his father Methuselah. And he said unto him: 'I have begotten a strange son, diverse from and unlike man, and resembling the sons of the God of heaven; and his nature is different and he is not like us...”. “And it seems to me that he is not sprung from me but from the angels...”. Biglino explains that the “sons of God” are the Elohim or Malakhim, beings who manufactured human beings through genetic engineering, both the Sapiens and the Adamites specifically. So Lamech sends his father to Enoch to have some explanation. In Genesis 5, 24 it is said that “Enoch walked faithfully with God; then he was no more, because God took him away”. The Hebrew verb corresponding to “walk” literally means “go back and forth”.

Many authors talked about the Deluge and Noah's Ark. In the “Antiquities of the Jews” Flavius Josephus says that “in the ninety-sixth book of his history Nicolaus of Damascus talks about Noah's Ark like this: in Armenia, above Minyas there is a large mountain called Baris (not Ararat), where it is said that at the time of the flood many took refuge and were saved and that a certain man led by an ark landed on the top and that for a long time the remains of that wood were preserved. Perhaps this may be the same one of whom Moses, the legislator of the Jews, wrote”.  Nicolaus of Damascus clearly says that other people were there on the mountain when Noah arrived. Then Joseph Flavius continues “after the flood Noah lived 350 years, a time he lived enjoying all prosperity, and died at the age of 950”. “No one, comparing the life of the ancients to today's life and the shortness of the years we live, should consider false what is said about them and, from the fact that today life does not last so long, we should think that not even them enjoyed such longevity”. And again: “Since in the first place they were creatures of the same God (fabricated by the Elohim), but also their diet was more suited to long life”. “All those who, among the Greeks and the Barbarians, dealt with antiquities have witnessed what I am saying. Manetho, writer of Egyptian things, and Berosus, collector of Chaldean memories, Moco, Estieo, who dealt with Phoenician stories with the Egyptian Ieronimo, they all agree with what I say. Hesiod and Hecateus, Ellanicus and Acusilaus, with Ephorus and Nicholas make us know that the first men lived a thousand years”.

The first thing Noah does on Mount Baris is a great sacrifice, an holocaust of burnt animals appreciated by the Elohim. It is not possible that the sacrificed animals were those on the Ark, otherwise no animals would be saved, and therefore other animals were at his disposal. Then he plants a vineyard to produce wine (shahar???) loved by Yahweh. Professor Gordon M. Shepherd (Gordon M. Shepherd - Wikipedia) wrote in his _Neuroenology_, following his research, that “drinking wine (the act of tasting, to be more specific) engages our brain more than any other human behavior”; more than listening to classical music, more than solving a complicated mathematical problem, more than solving an algebraic equation...


----------



## Silveryou (Apr 14, 2021)

REALLY... HOW MANY THINGS DID NOAH  KNOW? (PART 2)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v348LtUrxAA_​
Noah's holocaust after the Deluge resembles the epic of Gilgamesh of the Akkadian-Sumerian mythology in which Ziusudra (or Utnapishtim) attracts the Anunnaki (equivalent to the Elohim) like “flies attracted by meat” thanks to the smoke produced by the burning offering of meat. Biglino highlights the blasphemous way of representing their Gods as flies.

Professor Marie Mortreux published a study in 2019 which documents the role of resveratrol (found in the skin of grapes) for the functioning of our muscle structure in very low or null gravity, and therefore very useful for space travel.

According to Assyriologists, the Anunnaki loved beer and in one tablet called _The contest between Ninmah and Enki_ (Enki being one of the two sons of the Lord of the Empire), Enki prepares a banquet and “their morale is sky high” after drinking beer. In another tale the Sumerians wrote (translations by Castellino, Bottero, Kramer) that “people ate grass with their mouths like sheep”. Biglino underlines the fact that generally populations tend to celebrate themselves while the Sumerians told about their humble origins without shame (and therefore this account should be considered true). The Anunnaki brought to them the knowledge of the cultivation of crops and in particular they said “in those distant days An, from within the sky, brought down to Earth wheat, barley and cereals”. An was the name of the Lord of the Empire and probably meant “He who stands above”, exactly like Elyon in the Bible, who is the leader of the Elohim, the one who divides the various people among the various Elohim subjected to him. This annotation is repeated again when it is said “let Sumer know barley, because it still doesn't know barley”. Certain types of foods were therefore considered important by the Gods.

The current story of Noah tells that he got drunk after drinking too much wine, Ham saw him naked and laughed at him, and while the other two brothers managed to cover him, Ham was cursed by his father. But in the notes of the Genesis published by the Jewish publishing house Mamash, a midrash (a comment) says that Canaan, son of Ham, castrated Noah, and Ham was cursed because he witnessed the crime without reacting.

Oral Jewish tradition says that Noah received laws for all humanity to follow, while Moses received laws only for the house of Israel/Jacob, the chosen people, or the people assigned to Yahweh by Elyon. According to the Talmud, the Seven Laws of Noah for all humanity are the following:


it's forbidden to eat a part of an animal or its blood while the animal is still living;
every society must establish courts;
not allowed intimate relationships are forbidden;
it's forbidden to kill;
it's forbidden to worship other deities;
it's forbidden to curse your God;
(and it's forbidden to steal).


----------



## Silveryou (Apr 15, 2021)

ON THE TRAILS OF NIMROD THE REBEL

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfZwXnPX-2c_​
Here Biglino explains that the word _earth _is always difficult to explain in the Bible, because it could mean the nation of Israel (not in this case) but also simply the land in which the events unfold, in contrast to the moern notion of Earth as our planet.

In chapter 11 of Genesis, regarding the story of the Tower of Babel, it is said that “the whole earth had one language and a common speech. As people moved eastward, they found a plain in Shinar and settled there”. Shinar was the biblical term for the land of Sumer. “They said to each other, “Come, let’s make bricks and bake them thoroughly”. Bricks were made by kneading clay and then left under the sun to dry them, while baking them in the ovens served to give those bricks an improved resistance to stresses and weights and therefore there were constructions partly made with bricks dried under the sun and partly baked in ovens, these last used for those structural elements which required greater resistance.

“They used brick instead of stone, and tar for mortar. Then they said, “Come, let us build ourselves a city, with a tower...”. Biglino underlines the fact that those people founded a city and a tower, not a tower alone. A place to settle. “... that reaches to the heavens...”, even though the hebraic language says (very very roughly) “_ve rosho_...” that is “and its top, its upper part”... “_bet shamaim_”, which means “inside the sky”, not “reach/touch the sky”. The top of the tower must be used to enter into the sky and not merely touching it. Tradition says the tower was a ziggurat, the typical stepped tower from Mesopotamia. Biglino says that the tradition which claims the tower served the purpose of reaching the abode of God is laughable because a smart guy in that time could simply walk upon a small hill of 100-150 meters to be closer to the sky than the arrogant people constructing a ziggurat of 50 meters! And these people apparently came from the East, where the Zagros mountains are located, a mountain range that exceeds three/four thousand meters!

“But the Lord came down to see the city...”. Yahweh goes down to see the city. Yahweh needs to come down to see: couldn't he do it from above?

“Come, let us go down and confuse their language...”. Yahweh says “let us go” and “(let us) confuse”  in the plural form (coortative first plural person – hope you understand this translation!!!) because he was part of a group.

One step back: “... so that we may make a name for ourselves; otherwise we will be scattered over the face of the whole earth”. What does it mean? Josephus Flavius in his _Jewish Antiquities_, describing once again the story of Noah (Biblical matters according to Biglino), says: “Noah's sons were three: Shem, Japheth and Ham. Born one hundred years before the Flood. They were the first to come down from the mountains to the plain and they established their dwellings there”. So Noah's family came down first while the others still stood on the mountains (confirming, by the way, the presence of other people besides Noah's family and therefore confirming that not all humanity descended from them): “The others were afraid because of the Flood and they were sorry to go down to the plain. They were sorry to go down from the altitudes in that place, but they (Noah's family) encouraged them to follow their example”. “The plain in which they initially settled is called Shinar (the land of Sumer)”. “God had ordered that by multiplying, men should have occupied with colonies other regions”. Yahweh ordered that they had to divide and occupy various lands and not stand together in one place. “After the young population flourished in great numbers, God again did advise them to make colonies but they didn't believe that each of their goods was provided by the benevolence”. They didn't have great confidence in the benevolence of the Elohim. “They thought that their happiness ensued instead from their own strenght and did not obey. On the contrary, to the violation of God's will, they added the suspicion that it was for envy that God urged them to make colonies so that, once divided, it was more easy to subject them”. “The man who caused them not to care about these indications was Nebrode (the Nimrod of the Bible), grandson of Ham, son of Noah”. “So he said that they should have built a tower taller than the highest level the waters culd reach”. Which means that the Flood was a local flood that people could escape with the construction of a tower of some 30-50 meters tall (Biglino here explains that in his books he has shown how the Elohim provoked this flood for certain reasons by the opening of the floodgates of a certain dam, provoking the death of those who inhabited the plain). The tower could save them from a new caused flood. “This tower would also avenge the massacre of their ancestors”. Nimrod therefore said that they should not be divided and they had to do something that allowed them to stay united and defend themselves from a new aggression and even allowing them to take revenge.

Catholic specialists, speaking about the difficulty of establishing the meaning of Nimrod's name, say that “the etymology is very uncertain. The Hebrew root _marad _(to rebel) has been proposed but one can hardly think that Nimrod's name had Hebraic origin”. Therefore Nimrod is hardly of Jewish descent, as the Talmud says about Noah. “The most common opinion, philologically, holds that Nimrod is only a deformation of Ninurta, the Babylonian warlord”. Ninurta was one of the Anunnaki, the Sumero-Akkadian counterpart of the Elohim, and therefore this would place him and his people within the struggles that the Elohim fought against each other for reasons of power and territory (Biglino says the Bible is full of the clashes between the various Elohim: for example between Yahweh and Chemosh, or Yahweh and Milkom. Sometimes the Bible tells about the defeat of Yahweh and Israel against the other Elohim).

So what does it mean “... so that we may make a name for ourselves; otherwise we will be scattered over the face of the whole earth”? _Name _in Hebrew is _shem_, a word which has been discussed for decades. _Shem_, _shu mu_ or _sham _would be the Semitic terms with which it is identified the Sumerian _mu_, from which they derive. “_Mu _was used to describe memorial stones that showed divinities inside conical structures (reminiscent, Biglino says, of spacecrafts). Since these conical structures were what the gods were remembered, the term that described them took on a meaning that refers to the name”. That is to say: since these conical structures with their god inside were used to remember the gods, then in the evolution of meanings it has come to assume the meaning of _name_, that is, the simulacrum is the name of the god, it is what reminds of the god. Therefore “making a name for themselves” could inversely be the creation of something, the name, which in origin was one of the things the gods were remembered for. In “Materials for a Sumerian lexicon” published in 1875 by John Prince it is said that “the glyph _mu _indicates what allows/causes an entrance”. Something that allows to enter into something... The top of the tower, as already said, must be used to stay inside (_bet_) the sky. “And therefore the glyph _mu_, subsequently transposed in the Semitic _shem_, indicates something that points or rises upwards”.

On the Italian newspaper La Stampa, on October 3, 2016 (and on numerous other newspapers as well) it was said that the Iraqi Minister of transport (and high-ranking military man), Kazem Finjan, at an international conference had said that “the ancient Sumerians, who lived in his country 5000 years ago, had built airports from which they departed on trips to the space”.

So we have a people guided by Nimrod, which could be a rebel Elohim, who didn't want to disperse his people and wanted to create something that would allow them to stay united, something to enter the heavens. The other Elohim, seeing all of this, go down and have the upper hand, stopping this attempt to build the city and the tower. In the “writings of the Sibyl”, a Jewish writing of the second century BC, it is said that God (in this case the other Elohim) sent against this tower their “winds” destroying it (Biglino says that the wind, _ruach _in Hebrew, is a vehicle that flies at high speed). The Elohim realized that something dangerous was beginning and decided to block it.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

By the way, and this is my addition, isn't it strange that the English words _heaven _and _haven_ are almost identical? This seems to confirm Biglino's translations in a weird-not-so-weird way!


----------



## Silveryou (Apr 15, 2021)

FROM NIMROD TO THE GIANTS

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NPmjX8LKOI_​
The Masoretic Bible doesn't directly connect Nimrod's name to the construction of the Tower of Babylon, though it speaks about him, placing him among the descendants of Shem. But in Genesis 10 the Bible lists the sons of Ham between which there is Ethiopia (Cush), then Ethiopia's sons, Raamah's sons and then the author goes back (and this is the only case in which the author goes back in his lists) saying that “Ethiopia was the father of Nimrod, who became a mighty warrior on the earth. He was a mighty hunter before the Lord; that is why it is said, “Like Nimrod, a mighty hunter before the Lord (Yahweh)”. _Mighty_ is indicated with the word _ghibbor _which means “strong, powerful” and it's a term also used for other individuals in Genesis. In its plural form, _ghibborim_, the Bible speaks in Genesis 6 saying that “When human beings began to increase in number on the earth and daughters were born to them, the sons of God (Elohim) saw that the daughters of humans were beautiful, and they married any of them they chose”. “They were the heroes of old, men of renown”, _heroes _being _ghibborim_. “Famous men” in Hebrew is “_anshe ha shem_” which litteraly means “men of the shem”.

Many ancient myths talk about heroes as sons of mortals and men. Heracles was one of them and credited with an height of more or less two and a half meters (in reality about 3 meters – Bohemond I of Antioch and his cousin), but Biglino notes that if Heracles was a myth, then one should know that the stadium of Olympia had a cippus indicating the start and another indicating the arrival with a distance of 192,27 meters between them, declared to be exactly 600 times the lenght of Heraces' foot.

The Bible often speaks of giants. In two passages it is said that they had six fingers on each limb, twenty-four fingers overall. In the book of Numbers chapter 13 it is told about Moses and the expedition of explorers in the land of Canaan, the Promised Land. God in Genesis promised to Abraham all the land that goes from the Nile to the Euphrates but the he realized it was too much and reduced it to the land of Canaan... When the explorers return they say: “we saw the giants there, descendants of Anak. We seemed like grasshoppers in our own eyes, and we looked the same to them”. The explorers advise against going against these people but they are killed because they went against the indications of Yahweh and Moses.

In the Book of Genesis published by the publishing house Mamash, it is cited the opinion of Ibn Ezra, one of the masters of Judaism, who explains that these giants, called _Nephilim _in the Bible (name derived from the Hebrew root _nafal_ meaning “to passively fall or intentionally descend”), had this name because “the heart fell at their sight”. Nimrod in the Talmud was associated to Amraphel, the commander of one of the armies against which Abraham fought. And he was also associated with Orion from Greek mythology, a giant, hunter and son of Poseidon and a mortal woman. Biglino underlines the fact that Nimrod's birth is listed a little apart from the normal given lineage (in a similar way in which Noah is set apart from other descendants of Adam). The Bible tells that the last three giants were defeated by Caleb and they were always in the enemy lines opposed to Israel and Yahweh.

In the Book of Joshua chapter 13, Biglino underlines how Yahweh promises the land but then tells the Israelites that they have to conquer it by themselves after decades of wars to fulfill his own promise. Yahweh turns to Joshua, inheritor of Moses in the command of the Israelites when Moses disappeared, and says to him: “You are now very old, and there are still very large areas of land to be taken over” and then he lists all the territories that are still to be occupied. Wouldn't it be more logical to see the old Joshua asking and praying the Almighty God to fulfill his promise of lands done back in the time of Abraham and renewed to Moses?

In the Book of Enoch (canonical for the Copts) and more precisely in the Book of the Watchers chapter 6 it is said: “And it came to pass when the children of men had multiplied that in those days were born unto them beautiful and comely daughters. And the angels, the children of the heaven, saw and lusted after them, and said to one another: 'Come, let us choose us wives from among the children of men and beget us children”. Both in the texts of Qumran and in Tertullian, it is said that the girls who attended at assemblies at which Angels were present, and in particular those with long hair, had to cover their hair to defend themselves from the Angels, who were extremely excited by the view. “And Semjaza, who was their leader, said unto them: 'I fear ye will not indeed agree to do this deed, and I alone shall have to pay the penalty of a great sin.'” So the leader of these rebels knew that the great leaders opposed the mixture of races. “And they all answered him and said: 'Let us all swear an oath, and all bind ourselves by mutual imprecations not to abandon this plan but to do this thing.' Then sware they all together and bound themselves by mutual imprecations upon it. And they were in all two hundred; who descended in the days of Jared on the summit of Mount Hermon, and they called it Mount Hermon, because they had sworn and bound themselves by mutual imprecations upon it”. Here the translation “in the days of Jared” is probabl the most correct, other versions reporting this verse as “in Ardis”, Ardis presumably being planet Earth. Jared was a member of the first genealogy, the one to which Enoch belonged, therefore the genealogy of the Adamites. His name derives from the Hebrew verb _yarad_, meaning “to go down”, which has crystallized in itself the memory of an important descent. This name was therfore possibly given to him because Jared was born in the times in which a great descent happened. “And all the others together with them took unto themselves wives, and each chose for himself one... And they became pregnant, and they bare great giants”.

Josephus Flavius in his_ Jewish Antiquities _tells us that giants did exist and fought against the ranks of Israel: “then moved the camp to Hebron, conquered the city and quartered the inhabitants. Here was a lineage of giants who, due to their arge build and their appearance completely different from other men, they made a strange spectacle and something horrible. Even today (I century AD) they show the bones that look like nothing that is known”. This reminds the biblical tale of Og king of Bashan, of which it was said that one could still see his bed, about four-four and a half meters long and two meters wide.

As already said, the giants are called _Nephilim_ in the Bible, a term that has sparked decades of controversy, starting from the explanation given by Zecharia Sitchin through Sitchin's critics among which Heiser. In his disquisitions about the the meaning of the word, Heiser at a certain point says that the term comes from an Aramaic verbal root and not from the Hebrew (_nfl_, which means “to fall from top to bottom, to decay morally”). The scholar Hendel, from the University of  Berkley, cites chapter 32 of the Book of Ezekiel saying that among the various meanings to be attributed to this root there is the one that means “going down in an intentional way”. Since, according to Heiser, the word _Nephilim_ could be of Aramaic origin, then the term could have another meaning, explaining why the authors who made the _Septuagint _(Greek Bible written in Alexandria of Egypt in the III century AD) translated it with the word _ghigantes_ (giants) without hesitation. They had possibly in mind the connection between Nimrod and Orion, the giant hunter of Boeotia and son of Poseidon and a human being. According to the _Brown-Driver-Briggs Dictionary_, under the heading _nfl_, among the many possible meanings there is another one: “abortion”. A part of the Hebrew exegesis says that when the Bible, in Genesis chapter 6, speaks about the unions between the Elohim and the female Adamites, adding that in those time there were the Nephilim on Earth, it really means that at that time abortions took place. The Elohim practiced selective abortion, almost exclusevely of male fetuses. (This obviously means that they were able to do prenatal analysis). Under the same heading _nfl _it is also reported the fact that the singular Aramaic term _nephila _exclusively indicates the constellation of Orion!!!

So Biglino says that if we combine all these elements we can say that the Elohim who came down from above and were the fathers of the giants/nephilim really came from Nephila, which is the constellation of Orion in Aramaic language.


----------



## Seventh Son (Apr 15, 2021)

Personally, I would be very interested in these questions in relation to the biblical context: 

What is the difference between being a believer and being an unbeliever? What distinguishes the unbeliever? 

This God Jehovah, Jave or Allah, whatever you call IT, who or what is hiding behind it? Would it be possible to get detailed information about who this God Jehovah is? It seems to me that this concept of God is not sufficiently well defined. 

What does God look like, his form - what image does God have?


----------



## Silveryou (Apr 15, 2021)

Good questions, my friend! And good luck with IT!!!

Biglino talks about the literal Hebrew Bible: what is actually written in it without interpretation. He eventually refuses to translate the most heated terminology (Elohim is the first and foremost example) to let the text speak by itself through the context.

Hope you will find at least a 1% of the very important answers you are searching!


----------



## Sasyexa (May 1, 2021)

Seventh Son said:


> What does God look like, his form - what image does God have?


According to Gnostics, something like this:


----------



## Silveryou (Nov 11, 2021)

I want to share with you this short video which tells about technology in the Bible, and especially with @Safranek, who introduced me to the wonderful Fugger Family.
This is your comment taken from the _Joseph_ _Justus_ _Scaliger_ _according_ _to_ _Jacob_ _Duellman_ thread:


Safranek said:


> The German House of Fugger began in the 14th century when Hans Fugger produced and marketed *a cloth called “fustian” which consisted of linen and wool woven together*.


Maybe you can find more info on why they specialised on this particular production, in the light of the religious/tech meaning of the particular 'blasphemous' clothes they produced. I'm sure they did not wear their own '_fustians_'!!!
Interesting how 'In the 13th and 14th centuries *priests' robes* and women's dresses were made of fustian, but though dresses are still made from some kinds, the chief use is for labourers' clothes'. (Fustian - Wikipedia)

FROM LINEN TO HARE

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLph5Ht4SmE_​

In the book of Deuteronomy, within a whole series of precise prescriptions, Yahweh says (Deut 22:11): _*“Do not wear clothes of wool and linen woven together”*_. This prescription is still valid today and is allegedly around from the times of the Exodus. It was specifically valid for the garments of the priests and in particular those priests, like the High Priest, who entered the tent-temple of Yahweh. These priests entered the more internal part of the temple to perform certain functions which, given the presence of the Ark of the Covenant and the coming of Yahweh in that place, could be very dangerous. These priests had to wear several superimposed dresses, woven with gold threads. Biglino says they remind in some way the Faraday cage. Bibles generally say these dresses were made by 'artists', but the correct translation would be 'designers'. Examining the 'ephod' and the breastplate worn by the High Priest, technicians say they resemble some sort of electric circuits. The prescriptions had a purely functional value, no aesthetics involved.
There was a cloack that covered everything and it is said (Ex 28:31-32): _“Make the robe of the ephod entirely of blue _(Biglino says purple)_ cloth, with an opening for the head in its center. There shall be a woven edge like a collar around this opening, so that it will not tear”_. This cloack was absolutely not to be torn, because it had precise protective functions. And again (EX 28:33-35): _“Make pomegranates of blue _(Biglino says purple)_, purple _(Biglino says red purple)_ and scarlet yarn around the hem of the robe, with gold bells between them. The gold bells and the pomegranates are to alternate around the hem of the robe. Aaron _(the High Priest)_ must wear it when he ministers. The sound of the bells will be heard when he enters the Holy Place before the Lord and when he comes out, so that he will not die”_. In order not to die, these bells had to be heard ringing. Is it possible to think that the ancient author invented such a thing, Biglino asks? The bells signaled the presence of the High Priest inside the Inner Temple, signaling that he was moving in and out of it, because entering at certain moments could be extremely dangerous.
Biglino gives an example of the dangers connected to entering the temple, and remembering that where the word 'Lord' is written, the original says Yahweh (Lev 10:1-2): _“Aaron’s sons Nadab and Abihu took their censers, put fire in them and added incense; and they offered unauthorized fire before the Lord, contrary to his command. So fire came out from the presence of the Lord and consumed them, and they died before the Lord”_. Biglino suggests that it's difficult to think Nadab and Abihu had the wrong mixture to be burned in the offering since Yahweh had explained very clearly the various percentages to apply. The explanation of these episode fom the Bible gives the impression, according to Biglino, that they were in fact not punished for having burned the wrong offering but for other reasons.
We read (Lev 16:1-4): _”The Lord spoke to Moses after the death of the two sons of Aaron who died when they approached the Lord. The Lord said to Moses: 'Tell your brother Aaron that he is not to come whenever he chooses into the Most Holy Place behind the curtain in front of the atonement cover on the ark, or else he will die. For I will appear in the cloud over the atonement cover.* '*This is how Aaron is to enter the Most Holy Place: He must first bring a young bull for a sin offering and a ram for a burnt offering. He is to put on the sacred linen tunic, with linen undergarments next to his body; he is to tie the linen sash around him and put on the linen turban. These are sacred garments; so he must bathe himself with water before he puts them on”_. Here Yahweh clearly says that Aaron cannot enter whenever he wants, and his sons were probably entered at a time when they were not supposed to be there. Then he says he had to wear linen on his skin.
Biglino adds (Ezek 44:17-19): _“When they enter the gates of the inner court, they are to wear linen clothes; they must not wear any woolen garment while ministering at the gates of the inner court or inside the temple. They are to wear linen turbans on their heads and linen undergarments around their waists. They must not wear anything that makes them perspire _(Biglino underlines this aspect)_. When they go out into the outer court where the people are, they are to take off the clothes they have been ministering in and are to leave them in the sacred _(Biglino says that the true meaning is 'dedicated to a special function')_ rooms, and put on other clothes, so that the people are not consecrated through contact with their garments”_. Biglino says that the clothes were loaded during the functions that took place in the innermost part of the temple. This is why when the priests went out they had to undress leaving the dress inside, in order not to transfer that something of which the dress was loaded to the people.

Why was it forbidden to weave linen and wool together? Linen has some peculiar properties, so the dresses worn by the priest should have some specific functions. Biglino gives some examples of those properties taken on the internet: thermal and acoustic insulation, good diffusion to gas and vapor (i.e. transpiring), has a good absorption of humidity, low electrostatic charge, does not conduct current particularly in regards to alternating electromagnetic fields, an elevated insulating power when interposing aluminium film with natural linen fibers. Fabrics made of this fiber are hygienic, hygroscopic, regulate heat exchange, reduce sweating, therefore the moisture of the skin, reflect ultraviolet rays, do not accumulate static electricity and therefore reduce the effects of the fields of that type of current, protect from ionizing radiation and electromagnetic pollution. So, Biglino aks, what was happening inside the temple? Certainly the Ark was an instrument used to generate and accumulate energy and therefore whoever operated it had to be dressed in a certain way. But when linen is woven wirìth wool, it loses all its properties!

Yahweh made precise lists of food that could be consumed and of food that should not be consumed at all. Biglino says that He could not afford to have epidemics decimating the people He was struggling to build up, since when Elyon, leader of the Elohim, handed them over to Him, they were a small tribal group. The Bible says (Deut 14:6-7): _“You may eat any animal that has a divided hoof and that chews the cud. However, of those that chew the cud or that have a divided hoof you may not eat the camel, the rabbit or the hyrax. Although they chew the cud, they do not have a divided hoof; they are ceremonially unclean for you”_. And again (Lev 11:6): _“The rabbit _(Biglino says 'the hare')_, though it chews the cud, does not have a divided hoof; it is unclean for you”_. Harea are not ruminants though. Ruminants have a quadripartite stomach which allows them to do two digestions, the hare not. In 1882 it was discovered that the Leporidae, especially in the morning, emit soft faeces which then swallow again as some sort of pre-digested food, the bolus, performing an action typical of ruminants, that is to pass the food twice inside. The hare is a potential carrier of a whole series of possible infections and can even infect humans with fatal patologies.


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 12, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WijP_yczjbE_


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 14, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdBNY1ITNFY&t=1022s_


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 16, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfsrrBqPCNw&t=315s_


----------

